# Mon iBook plante sans arrêt (au démarrage ou très peu de temps après)



## AngelWithDustEyes (22 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Mon iBook G4 de 2005 a grave *planté* et j'ai du emprunter celui de ma copine pour venir vous demander de l'aide !

Il y a quelques semaines, mon iBook a commencé à planter pendant que je l'utilisais. Le gros point d'exclamation apparaissait me demandant de redémarrer l'ordi. Ce que je fis.

Je ne me suis guère posé de questions dans l'immédiat, sachant qu'il redémarrait et que je l'utilisais à nouveau. 

Or, peu de temps après, il se bloquait à nouveau *alternant* :
- les blocages purs et simples sans point d'exclamation quelques secondes après l'arrivée sur le bureau, 
- des blocages en cours d'allumage sur la pomme et la petite fleur qui tourne (qui ne tourne plus à ce moment-là en fait), 
- la pomme qui se transforme en carré blanc, 
- des plantages pendant l'initialisation des données, 
- ou pire encore un blocage sur des écrans successifs de couleur, rouge, bleu, vert, blanc, ou bien un écran qui se strie de raies verticales, qui s'allume et qui s'éteint à vitesse très rapide.

Entre temps, j'avais appellé un SAV (FNAC) qui m'a fait faire *Pomme+Alt+P+R avec 5 böing*. Ca a fonctionné pendant une journée en fait mais désormais ça ne fonctionne pplus du tout.

J'ai quand même pu surfer 10 minutes l'autre jour, mais désormais, si j'arrive sur le bureau (c'est-à-dire une fois sur dix), il plante à n'importe quelle occasion (quand je bouge la souris ou ouvre Firefox en règle générale).
Là, en regardant dans le forum, j'ai essayé de réinitialiser le générateur d'énergie (Maj+ctrl+alt+bouton ON) : Nada.

Quelqu'un aurait-il la sympathie de venir à mon secours et de me proposer une solution ? 
Merci d'avance pour votrec aide !

P.S. : Quelques jours avant les plantages en série, j'avais utilisé *Onyx*, l'interrompant deux ou trois fois  en cours de vérification de je-ne-sais-plus-quoi car je le trouvai bien long... Est-ce que ça peut venir de là ?

Pour info : iBook G4 de 2005, 10.3.9, 256 Mo de RAM soudées + 512. Environ 850 Mo de Place dispo sur le DD.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2007)

commence  par booter sur un DD externe (ou ton disque d'install) pour voir si le probl&#232;me est toujours le m&#234;me avec un autre syst&#232;me. Si aucun probl&#232;me, je te conseille de refaire un clean install.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Avril 2007)

Tu peux aussi commencer par retirer la barette de ram...... et essayer....&#231;a va ramer (warf :rateau: ), mais bon, on verra

Sinon: 

tu connectes les deux mac ensemble par cable "firewire", 
tu allume le tiens en pressant T &#224; l'allumage >>> tu verras &#224; l'&#233;cran le joli sigle du firewire,
ensuite tu allumes celui de ta copine en pressant "alt", son mac va chercher les disques bootables pr&#233;sents
tu s&#233;lectionnes le tien,
tu regardes ce qu'il se passe: soit &#231;a plante aussi, donc le probl&#232;me vient de ton disque dur (probl&#232;me physique, erreurs, soucis dans Mac OS.... ), soit tout va bien, et le probl&#232;me vient alors de ton hardware.......

euh..... suis-je clair ?  

&#224; +


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (23 Avril 2007)

Merci Modern_Thing, merci Arlequin.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (23 Avril 2007)

Parfaitement clair, Arlequin.

Alors j'ai branché le câble Firewire entre les deux macs et respecter la procédure indiquée, Arlequin.
Visiblement, le mac ne trouve pas de disque autre que le sien puisque un seul DD s'affiche et j'ai beau cliquer dessus, rien ne se passe. Je rafraîchis avec le flèche "spirale", ça mouline mais il n'en trouve aucun autre et quand je clique sur la flèche de droite, je me connecte sur le bureau du mac prêtée par ma copine. je ne trouve alors aucun DD dans le Finder, si ce n'est sa config à elle.

Ai-je fait une mauvaise manip ? Je ne crois pas, j'ai connecté le câble qui me sert pour me connecter à Internet entre les deux ordis et j'ai suivi la manip...

Ca sent pas bon hein ?

P.S. : Pour ce qui est de retirer la ram, je dois préciser que ça a parfaitement fonctionné pendant des mois avec la ram mise en place par la FNAC. Tu me conseilles quand même de la faire retirer par quelqu'un ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2007)

ou passe l'Apple Hardware test pour voir s'il te retourne un message d'erreur... vu qu'il teste tout (attention ce n'est pas la bible, lorsque un probl&#232;me n'est pas d&#233;tect&#233;, cela ne signifie rien)


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (23 Avril 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ou passe l'Apple Hardware test pour voir s'il te retourne un message d'erreur... vu qu'il teste tout (attention ce n'est pas la bible, lorsque un probl&#232;me n'est pas d&#233;tect&#233;, cela ne signifie rien)



Apple Hardware Test ? Avec le DVD d'install ? Je dois le r&#233;cup&#233;rer chez un pote... Pfffffff pas de chance !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (23 Avril 2007)

En attendant que je récupère le DVD d'install, quelqu'un a-t-il une autre idée please ?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Avril 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Tu me conseilles quand même de la faire retirer par quelqu'un ?



oui, et tu peux le faire toi même, ce n'est pas compliqué


----------



## Arlequin (23 Avril 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Ai-je fait une mauvaise manip ? Je ne crois pas, j'ai connecté le câble qui me sert pour me connecter à Internet entre les deux ordis et j'ai suivi la manip...



et l'écran de ton mac affiche bien le logo firewire ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (23 Avril 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> et l'écran de ton mac affiche bien le logo firewire ?



Absolument, l'écran de mon mac affiche bien le logo firewire ! Je ne me suis pas trompé en utilisant le câble Internet qui mène à ma Freebox, n'est-ce-pas ?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Avril 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Absolument, l'&#233;cran de mon mac affiche bien le logo firewire ! Je ne me suis pas tromp&#233; en utilisant le c&#226;ble Internet qui m&#232;ne &#224; ma Freebox, n'est-ce-pas ?


 

SI, &#231;a c'est un cable r&#233;seau, appel&#233; aussi ethernet, pas firewire 

pour retirer la ram, comme je te le proposais plus haut, &#231;a se passe comme &#231;a.....

&#224;+


----------



## Charly777 (24 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Chose toute bête: état smart ? réparation autorisations ?

Tu dis n'avoir que 850 méga de libre : il faut toujours laisser à minima 10% (vraiment minima) de libre...

Que des pistes rien de concret...
@+


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Avril 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu connectes les deux mac ensemble par cable "firewire",
> tu allume le tiens en pressant T &#224; l'allumage >>> tu verras &#224; l'&#233;cran le joli sigle du firewire,
> ensuite tu allumes celui de ta copine en pressant "alt", son mac va chercher les disques bootables pr&#233;sents
> tu s&#233;lectionnes le tien,
> tu regardes ce qu'il se passe: soit &#231;a plante aussi, donc le probl&#232;me vient de ton disque dur (probl&#232;me physique, erreurs, soucis dans Mac OS.... ), soit tout va bien, et le probl&#232;me vient alors de ton hardware.......



Salut tout le monde et merci pour votre aide !

Je viens d'effectuer la d&#233;marche que tu pr&#233;conises et je peux effectivement utiliser mon syst&#232;me par le biais de l'iBook qu'on m'a pr&#234;t&#233;.

Tu disais donc qu'il s'agissait d'un probl&#232;me hardware dans ce cas de figure. Comment puis-je savoir d'o&#249; vient le probl&#232;me et le r&#233;soudre ? 

Et encore merci !

Vincent

P.S. : Tr&#232;s fort, mon iBook est capable de planter pendant que le logo firewire est affich&#233;, j'ai droit &#224; l'&#233;cran immobile ou celui qui clignote de toutes les couleurs, voire de mani&#232;re altern&#233;e ! Et apparemment, &#231;a peut bloquer celui de ma cops... Je suis que j'ai un probl&#232;me de DD et un de Hardware moi


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Avril 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Chose toute b&#234;te: &#233;tat smart ? r&#233;paration autorisations ?
> 
> ...




Je viens de virer 7 Go historie de faire de la place en suivant ton conseil. On verra bien. Pour les r&#233;parations d'autorisations, j'h&#233;site &#224; le faire car je me demande si c'est pas une utilisation d'Onyx qui m'a bousill&#233; le syst&#232;me...

Etat Smart ? Bah elle roule encore merci pour elle ! Non, je plaisante, en fait je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit...


----------



## Charly777 (25 Avril 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Je viens de virer 7 Go historie de faire de la place en suivant ton conseil. On verra bien. Pour les réparations d'autorisations, j'hésite à le faire car je me demande si c'est pas une utilisation d'Onyx qui m'a bousillé le système...
> 
> Etat Smart ? Bah elle roule encore merci pour elle ! Non, je plaisante, en fait je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit...



Les autorisations c'est par utilitaire de disque et non par Onyx. C'est quelque chose tout à fait normal pour un ordi (c'est de la maintenance) quant à l'utilisation de Onyx :mouais:  mais c'est un tout autre débat.

Là tu vas sur finder / utilitaires / utilitaires de disque. (en éspérant que tu aies le temps :rateau: )
Dans la colonne de gauche tu selectionnes ton disque dur à tester (attention, tu devrais voir le disque d'origine et juste dessus la partition du disque où se trouve ton OS: évidemment tu cliques sur la deuxième ligne). 
De là tu vas dans la partie de droite, en bas. Tu trouveras "état SMART" , tu peux rien y faire mais dis nous ce qu'il y a marqué (état de ton DD). Et juste au dessus tu as la possibilité de vérifier (à gauche) ou de réparer les autorisations (à droite).

N'oublie pas de sauvegarder tes données, mais à mon sens tu as un gros problème.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Avril 2007)

J'ai effectu&#233; la v&#233;rification depuis le deuxi&#232;me iBook puisque le mien refuse d&#233;sormais de passer le stade du Bo&#239;ng : plus rien, &#233;cran noir ou succession de couleurs &#224; l'&#233;cran.

En tout cas, les v&#233;rifications/r&#233;parations n'ont rien donn&#233; de sp&#233;cial, et je n'ai pas pu voir "&#233;tat smart" puisque je passais par un autre ordi (enfin, il me semble que c'est pour cela).

Je commence &#224; d&#233;sesp&#233;rer... J'ai l'impression que je suis dans le c*c*


----------



## Charly777 (25 Avril 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Je commence à désespérer... J'ai l'impression que je suis dans le c*c*



Je pense effectivement  
Peut tu réaliser un transfert de tes documents du DD de l'ordi HS sur l'ordi actuel ?

Si tu ne peux pas : cherches pas, ton DD est mort
Si tu peux: je passe la main. (piste : ram mais je doute puisque ça marchait avant).


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Avril 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Je pense effectivement
> Peut tu r&#233;aliser un transfert de tes documents du DD de l'ordi HS sur l'ordi actuel ?
> 
> Si tu ne peux pas : cherches pas, ton DD est mort
> Si tu peux: je passe la main. (piste : ram mais je doute puisque &#231;a marchait avant).



J'ai essay&#233; et j'ai pu transf&#233;rer un film en entier, mais &#231;a a bloqu&#233; pour le reste du transfert... Il faut que je r&#233;essaie pour voir si le blocage se reproduit et surtout pour sauver mes photos...


----------



## Arlequin (26 Avril 2007)

J'ai aussi pens&#233; au DD, mais la succession de "couleur" et de parasites me laisse perplexe.......

as tu essay&#233; l'inverse ? &#224; savoir mettre le mac de ta copine en firewire, allumer le tiens en bootant sur le sien ?

edit: ah ben non si tu passe pas le "boing", &#231;a la fera pas....avais mal lu.....

donc, je ne pense pas que le DD soit en cause, car il n'est mis en route qu'apr&#232;s le "boing"

&#231;a pue.......

je me dirigerais plutot vers la carte graphique ou la carte m&#232;re........


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (26 Avril 2007)

Enfin, si, le Boïng se produit et puis basta !

J'ai quand même réussi à transférer mes photos et films (maigre consolation) mais vient un moment où l'ordi prêté se bloque, le pointeur se transformant en le rond de toutes les couleurs.

En gros, quoiqu'il en soit, direction de le SAV ?
Je vais m'en tirer pour combien d'après vous :
- Si c'est le DD ?
- Si c'est la carte graphique ?
- Si c'est la carte mère ?

Merci d'avance

P.S. : Si quelqu'un peut me *sauver* la mise, il/elle est le/la bienvenu(e) !


----------



## Charly777 (26 Avril 2007)

Si apple care ça te coutera 0 euro.

Sinon un DD il me semble que c'est pas loin de 300, une carte mere... euh... change d'ordi ne répare pas, carte graphique je serais tenté de dire la même chose.

Dommage


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (26 Avril 2007)

Je suis dé-goû-té...


----------



## Arlequin (26 Avril 2007)

cela dit en passant, un DD que tu remplace toi même te coutera nettement moins que 300 euros......

Pour cerner plus finement le problème, penses à ce que je t'ai conseillé plus haut ! à savoir  tester la connexion firewire dans l'autre sens...... si tout va bien ainsi, c'est à coup sûr ton dd qui est naze.... si ça merde autant, alors c'est plus grave et honéreux......

à +


----------



## meuh (29 Avril 2007)

j'ai eu un problème similaire. Après une série de prises de tête, il s'est avéré que c'est la carte AirPort interne qui faisait planter mon iBook aléatoirement peu après son démarrage.
Quand j'ai désactivé airport et que je suis passé sour ethernet, tout roulait à merveille.

Vérifie donc ça, on ne sait jamais... j'ai aussi failli acheter un DD


----------



## angel heart (30 Avril 2007)

si c'est le DD qui plante tu peux le changer toi même cela ne te coûteras que 90 mais si ton mac est fichus tu peux trouver sur ebay des gens qui rachète des mac casser .
J'ai vendu l'année dernière un ibook 14 pouce 400 


----------



## pacis (30 Avril 2007)

si tu le tiens en l'air d'une seule main ainsi au démarrage , est-ce mieux ?


----------



## Charly777 (30 Avril 2007)

Salut,

J'y pense, mon mac est en SAV suite &#224; des plantages r&#233;p&#233;titif et il est de la m&#234;me ann&#233;e que toi (m&#234;me p&#233;riode? octobre 2005).

Hier, par hasard, je suis tomb&#233; sur un forum relatant les probl&#232;me que j'ai eu et semblant &#234;tre les tiens. Je t'invite &#224; lire cette petite discussion ; elle relate d'un probl&#232;me de airport.

(du coup, au SAV il faudrait peut &#234;tre que je leur montre la voie, l&#224; il me change la carte m&#232;re...)


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (30 Avril 2007)

meuh a dit:


> j'ai eu un probl&#232;me similaire. Apr&#232;s une s&#233;rie de prises de t&#234;te, il s'est av&#233;r&#233; que c'est la carte AirPort interne qui faisait planter mon iBook al&#233;atoirement peu apr&#232;s son d&#233;marrage.
> Quand j'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; airport et que je suis pass&#233; sour ethernet, tout roulait &#224; merveille.
> 
> V&#233;rifie donc &#231;a, on ne sait jamais... j'ai aussi failli acheter un DD



Oui, je vais essayer, merci du conseil, &#231;a ne co&#251;te rien de le faire au point o&#249; j'en suis !



angel heart a dit:


> si c'est le DD qui plante tu peux le changer toi m&#234;me cela ne te co&#251;teras que 90&#8364; mais si ton mac est fichus tu peux trouver sur ebay des gens qui rach&#232;te des mac casser .
> J'ai vendu l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re un ibook 14 pouce 400 &#8364;



Merci pour le tuyau je ne le savais pas !



pacis a dit:


> si tu le tiens en l'air d'une seule main ainsi au d&#233;marrage , est-ce mieux ?



Ha oui, tiens ! c'est bizarre, j'arrive sur le bureau au moins comme &#231;a ! Tu as une explication je suppose ? 
(P.S. : Deuxi&#232;me allumage en le posant, j'arrive sur le bureau et l'&#233;cran clignote, la partie centrale &#233;tant hachur&#233;e ;
P.P.S : Troisi&#232;me test, j'att&#233;ris sur le bureau sans probl&#232;me...)

Jusqu'&#224; derni&#232;rement, je passais le bo&#239;ng et puis basta, d&#233;sormais j'arrive sur le bureau. Il a bugg&#233; quand j'ai ouvert Firefox (je dis cela, mais il n'y a peut-etre pas de lien de cause &#224; effet), mais &#231;a a march&#233; !



Charly777 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'y pense, mon mac est en SAV suite &#224; des plantages r&#233;p&#233;titif et il est de la m&#234;me ann&#233;e que toi (m&#234;me p&#233;riode? octobre 2005).
> 
> ...



D&#233;monter la carte Airport ? Pourquoi pas ? La d&#233;sactiver suffit peut-&#234;tre... En tout cas, je vais r&#233;cup&#233;rer mon dvd install pour faire un Apple HArdware Test, &#231;a me dira peut-&#234;tre si la carte Airport d&#233;conne ! Tu as contact&#233; le SAv alors ?


----------



## pacis (30 Avril 2007)

je crois que tu es dans le cas du DD hs et également des pb de vidéos.
Regardes le lien de ma deuxième signature ....


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (1 Mai 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; toutes et tous,
> 
> Mon iBook G4 de 2005 a grave *plant&#233;* et j'ai du emprunter celui de ma copine pour venir vous demander de l'aide !
> 
> ...



Mise &#224; jour : Moins ou pas de probl&#232;me au d&#233;marrage en tenant l'iBook par le coin avant gauche (merci *Pacis* pour cette info de premier ordre ! Je visiterai tes liens d&#232;s que possible.)

Tous mes documents importants ont &#233;t&#233; sauvegard&#233;s sur un DD externe.

Premier test du CD Hardware Test : Plantage pendant le processus de v&#233;rification de la m&#233;moire.
Deuxi&#232;me test du CD Hardware Test : Complet, sans probl&#232;me mentionn&#233;, au bout de 14 minutes environ, ni au niveau de la m&#233;moire ni au niveau de la m&#233;moire vid&#233;o.

En mode target, apr&#232;s la copie de mes documents, utilisation de Disk Warrior 3 & 4 : avec peu d'erreurs, rien &#224; signaler, tout est r&#233;par&#233;.

Mise &#224; jour n&#176;2 : Toujours sans toucher le portable (apr&#232;s l'avoir d&#233;marr&#233; une fois en le tenant par le coin bas &#224; gauche), l'iBook fonctionne. J'ai pu v&#233;rifier mes mails, utiliser Internet... J'ai &#233;teint puis d&#233;marr&#233; trois fois cons&#233;cutivement, sans aucun souci.
Je vais me d&#233;placer et essayer de chez moi et je viendrais vous dire o&#249; j'en suis... Merci !

Cela dit, je suis toujours preneur de toute information ou astuce !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (2 Mai 2007)

J'ai essayé chez moi et le problème reste criant puisque l'iBook bloque une fois sur deux. 

Là, je m'en sers pour surfer quelques minutes (j'ai pu voir 10 minutes de vidéo hier) mais je suis certain qu'il bloquera d'ici 10 minutes, comme hier...


----------



## julusmulus (2 Mai 2007)

salut, 
sa m'est deja arriv&#233; sur mon Ibook G4
d'abord l'ecran s'etaignait tout seul
ensuite en le redemarrant sa me mettait le bruit du ventilateur a fond
ensuite j'ai eu le droit aux ecrans de toutes les couleurs
Je pouvai allum&#233; l'ordi de temps en temps jusqu'au jour ou plus rien, j'etait meme oblig&#233; d'enlever la batterie pour que le ventilo se calme

Je l'ai emmen&#233; chez mac et malheursement c'etait la CARTE M&#200;RE
J'espere que tu est encore garanti car si c sa c pas donnn&#233; ....
bon courage 

D&#233;sol&#233; pour les fautes d'ortographessss ... eheheh


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (2 Mai 2007)

Juste avant que tu ne répondes et après que j'aie envoyé mon précédent post, succession d'écrans qui clignotent...

Je l'aimais beaucoup mon tit ibook


----------



## julusmulus (2 Mai 2007)

Enm&#232;ne le quand meme chez un sp&#233;cialiste, il te fera un devis payant si tu ne le fai pas r&#233;par&#233; et gratuit si tu fai r&#233;par&#233;, mais vu le prix d'une carte m&#232;re mieu vau racheter un ordi tout neuf ....

Voila vraiment D&#201;SOL&#201; !!


----------



## pacis (2 Mai 2007)

*AngelWithDustEyes >* tenir l'ibook ainsi permet de valider , malheureusement, que ton ibook a bien le défaut reconnu de la carte mère défectueuse.

Tu as maintenant le choix entre : 
* le faire réparer par un SAV Apple ( coût 500/600 ) 
* moins ( gratuit ) si tu arrives à avoir un CS code de la part d'un CMAA ( centre de maintenance agréé Apple )
* faire le changement de la carte mère toi même , en achetant une carte mère sur le net et/ou ebay
* et enfin , réparer toi même la carte mère sans (presque) rien acheter => c'est le fameux lien


----------



## julusmulus (3 Mai 2007)

Une carte mère de I book avec la pose c plutot dans les 800 a 900 euros si je ne me trompe ...

Le faire soi meme pourkoi pas, sa me parait compliqué, mais dans cette situation on a pu rien a perdre .....


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (3 Mai 2007)

pacis a dit:


> *AngelWithDustEyes >* tenir l'ibook ainsi permet de valider , malheureusement, que ton ibook a bien le défaut reconnu de la carte mère défectueuse.
> 
> Tu as maintenant le choix entre :
> * le faire réparer par un SAV Apple ( coût 500/600 )
> ...



Très intéressant ton lien ! J'ai tout regardé, ça semble un peu au dessus de mes forces, mais je vais y réfléchir sérieusement, parce que perdu pour perdu...


----------



## pacis (3 Mai 2007)

ce n'est pas sorcier, juste soulever le dessous sur le devant, puis d'ins&#233;rer une ou plusieurs cales. Enfin, il ne faut pas avoir de gros doigts ...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (4 Mai 2007)

pacis a dit:


> Enfin, il ne faut pas avoir de gros doigts ...



Aïe


----------



## EcoFlex (4 Mai 2007)

tu as essaye de verifier la ram a tout hasard, j'avais a peu pres les memes symptomes sur mon macbook, il s'averait qu'une des barette etait defectueuse et en la changeant tout est rentre dans l'ordre.

ps desole pour les accents j'ai un clavier etranger


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (8 Juin 2007)

Quelques news : J'ai donc d&#233;pos&#233; mon iBook G4 au Centre Agr&#233;e Apple il y a quelques semaines et j'ai obtenu un devis de 897 euros : diagnostic : Panne carte m&#232;re. Ce que je n'ignorais pas.

A savoir que le SAV en a d&#233;duit cela apr&#232;s s'&#234;tre content&#233; de d&#233;marrer deux fois l'ordinateur sans m&#234;me se donner la peine de l'ouvrir pour savoir d'o&#249; venait la panne (info par t&#233;l&#233;phone du r&#233;parateur himself). J'avais pourtant &#233;t&#233; bien clair quand je l'ai d&#233;pos&#233;, en pr&#233;cisant les symptomes, le fait que la carte m&#232;re fonctionnait apr&#232;s avoir pinc&#233; l'ordi comme l'indique Pacis plus haut. La logique la plus pure dictait donc au r&#233;parateur d'ouvrir la b&#234;te pour voir d'o&#249; cela venait, mais visiblement le SAV &#233;tait *bien content d'encaisser 75 euros pour 3 minutes pass&#233;es sur l'iBook.*

J'ai exprim&#233; mon m&#233;contentement par t&#233;l&#233;phone au SAV qui m'a conseill&#233; d'appeller le Service Relation Client&#232;le Apple en Irlande en me disant "mais on ne va pas ausculter la centaine de composants d'une carte m&#232;re quand m&#234;me !" (Ah bon ? A quoi sert un SAV alors ?), "de toute fa&#231;on, d&#233;sormais vous aurez plus de poids pour obtenir une prise en charge vu que vous &#234;tes pass&#233; par chez nous" (ermmm).

J'ai donc appel&#233; le Service Relation Client&#232;le et j'ai pass&#233; une heure au t&#233;l&#233;phone avec eux. Visiblement, le fait que la prise en charge par le SAV Apple sur Paris ait &#233;t&#233; de qualit&#233; tr&#232;s m&#233;diocre ne les &#233;meut pas plus que cela puisqu'il me recommande de retirer mon ordi du SAV et de l'apporter dans un autre !!! J'ai pay&#233; 75 euros pour un diagnostic fait en d&#233;pit du bon sens et je dois donc payer &#224; nouveau pour obtenir un nouveau diagnostic ! *Le monde &#224; l'envers.*

*Vous en pensez quoi ? Y a-t-il quelque chose &#224; faire ?*

Bref, il ne semble pas plus &#233;mu par le fait que mon ordi est consid&#233;r&#233; comme en bon &#233;tat et n'a pas souffert de choc pouvant expliquer le dysfonctionnement. J'ai beau lui expliquer que c'est d&#233;sormais &#224; Apple de prouver qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un vice cach&#233; li&#233; &#224; une fabrication d&#233;fectueuse (comme le stipule la loi du Code de Consommation transpos&#233; dans le Code Civil) et que faute de cela, Apple doit rembourser l'iBook ou le r&#233;parer gratuitement sans limite de temps, on me r&#233;pond invariablement que l'iBook n'&#233;tant plus sous garantie, on ne pouvait rien pour moi.
J'ai demand&#233; &#224; parler &#224; un responsable, qui doit me rappeller lundi...

Avez-vous d&#233;j&#224; eu affaire au Service Relation Client&#232;le d'Apple ? Comment leur faire entendre raison ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## pacis (16 Novembre 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> ....
> 
> Avez-vous déjà eu affaire au Service Relation Clientèle d'Apple ? Comment leur faire entendre raison ? Merci d'avance !



alors ? t'en es où ?


----------

